# Interpreting Art



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Right, my first joke, so be gentle  ... and apologies if John's posted this before 

A couple attending an art exhibition at the National allery were staring at a portrait that had them completely confused. The painting depicted three black men totally naked sitting on a park bench.

Two of the figures had black pen***s, but the one in he middle had a pink pen*s.

The curator of the gallery realised that they were having trouble interpreting the painting and offered his assessment. He went on for nearly half an hour explaining how it depicted the sexual emasculation of African-Americans in a predominately white, patriarchal society. "In fact," he pointed out, "some serious critics believe that the pink pen*s also reflects the cultural and sociological oppression experienced by gay men in contemporary society."

After the curator left, a Scottish man approached the couple and said, "Would you like to know what the painting is really about?"

"Now why would you claim to be more of an expert than the curator of the gallery?" asked the couple.

"Because I'm the guy who painted it," he replied.

"In fact, there's no African-Americans depicted at all. They're just three Scottish coal-miners. The guy in the middle went home for lunch.

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So is pen15 a banned word on my Joke topic then ?

And yes Moley , mine !


----------

